# Nikon D820/D850 prepares for landing



## ahsanford (Jun 30, 2017)

So, the D810 followup might be called the D820 or D850 (TBD) and it's about a month away.

PP story:
https://petapixel.com/2017/06/30/nikon-d820-less-month-away-report-says/

NR story w/specs:
https://nikonrumors.com/2017/06/29/nikon-d810-replacement-expected-to-be-announced-at-the-end-of-july.aspx/

- A


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 30, 2017)

Canon is *******!


----------



## bereninga (Jun 30, 2017)

"Memory card slots: one SD and one XQD"

With the end of Lexar, Sony is the only company left to manufacture XQD cards. Sooo, in order to have two usable memory slots, you have to shell out to Sony. I wonder if this has anything to do with Nikon using Sony sensors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2017)

I do wonder if XQD seems like a bad bet now. Sony will often outsource its production of items such as this, and Lexar would have been the natural supplier for them. With Lexar exiting the space, it might be a sparse supply market. In retrospect, Canon's decision to avoid the standard seems the better.

On a totally different note: to go massively up in megapixels and then to increase both low and high ISO IQ performance sounds like too much to hope for. Then again, you never can tell with new Sony sensors what they can push. This is precisely the sort of thing that they've pulled out of the hat before.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 30, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Canon is *******!



Canon is obviously ******* every day. They must be used to it by now 8)


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2017)

Jeez, the price of XQD cards!

I have umpteen card reader, and none of them take XQD - do that's another expense.

It's interesting - the 810 (and presumably its successor) isn't a "speed" camera like the D4/D5 (it's not marketed at sport/wildlife 'togs) but Nikon's own argument for XQD in the pro bodies is the speed/robustness argument - qualities you _don't need_ in the 810/820.

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-and-explore/a/products-and-innovation/what-is-xqd-and-why-should-i-use-it.html

Doesn't add up.

Assuming this gets beyond the rumour stage, the bashers on here would have a field day if Canon did this...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Then again, you never can tell with new Sony sensors what they can push. This is precisely the sort of thing that they've pulled out of the hat before.



What - like with the D5's sensor?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2017)

I hope its a success, Nikon needs to have a winner, they have been struggling as far as profit goes.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hope its a success, Nikon needs to have a winner, they have been struggling as far as profit goes.


I agree the world needs competition or we end up with virtual monopolies like Adobe, Microsoft etc. Nikon has made some stellar optics and cameras over the years and whilst Ive never personally owned them professionally we have used their equipment and its been reliable & hardy.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 14, 2017)

bereninga said:


> "Memory card slots: one SD and one XQD"
> 
> With the end of Lexar, Sony is the only company left to manufacture XQD cards. Sooo, in order to have two usable memory slots, you have to shell out to Sony. I wonder if this has anything to do with Nikon using Sony sensors.


Nothing to do with Sony sensors. Pentax, Nikon, Hasselblad, Phase One & even Canon purchase Sony sensors they produce roughly 45% of CMOS sensors globally across many sectors it is currently the jewel in the crown for Sony.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 16, 2017)

Rumor has it... Nikon's working on a new mirrorless system.

here's hoping it's FF, IBIS, and short register distance sold with an adapter to use most legacy F-mount.

their little "1" system was impressive and small but too expensive for the tradeoffs


----------



## MintChocs (Jul 16, 2017)

Aglet said:


> Rumor has it... Nikon's working on a new mirrorless system.
> 
> here's hoping it's FF, IBIS, and short register distance sold with an adapter to use most legacy F-mount.
> 
> their little "1" system was impressive and small but too expensive for the tradeoffs


It would be amusing if they announced an EF mount to F mount adaptor at the same time! Hell I might even go to the dark side.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 16, 2017)

MintChocs said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor has it... Nikon's working on a new mirrorless system.
> ...


there are only TWO Canon lenses I'd want to bother with: TS 17 and TS 24.


----------

